# What colour as an adult?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Pictures would be the most helpful.

Your color possibilities, providing the mare is heterzygous black, not homozygous, are black, chestnut, smokey black, or palomino (also assuming the stallion doesn't carry agouti).


----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm just trying to work out how I put pictures on sorry.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No worries. 

Easiest way I've found is to upload them to Photobucket, then copy and paste the "IMG" code into the body of your text.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

He may just be shedding out dark/sooty palomino. It is not unusual for the first shed of a chestnut based horse to look very dark. Most chestnut foals shed out liver the first summer, called a "milk coat" and then lighten up the next shed. So many people are excited to get a liver but it t is pretty rare. And the palomino foals I have had or known often do the same thing. They usually lighten up the next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)

I am just uploading some pictures of him to photobucket now, will post them in a little bit.


----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is his sires pedigree
Joyton Golden Jubilee Welsh Pony of Cob Type

This is his dams pedigree
Moorcroft Desire Welsh Pony of Cob Type


----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't really see his bum to well in the pictures, but this morning I went down to feed them and he was wet from the rain and the dark patches on his bum were a VERY dark grey/black. He's also got very dark skin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is very normal for palomino foals to shed out very dark at first. This does not have any bearing on their later colour. Your baby is palomino 

This is Storm, she is also a palomino, and shows how the dark shedding looks.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Can I just add that that level of cuteness should be illegal?

(Mom is a beauty too!)


----------



## Tara88 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Can I just add that that level of cuteness should be illegal?
> 
> (Mom is a beauty too!)


Thank you he is gorgeous isn't he  .... but such a cheeky monkey too.
His mum is beautiful too, think she looks very good for 17yrs old.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

But a cute monkey he is. Definitely a palomino.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Definitely palomino. In my experience, I've noticed that red based horses can have some weird seasonal variation and shedding colours. We had a chestnut filly born that really peachy, almost red dun looking colour, and then shed out her foal coat to almost liver chestnut, and then shed out THAT coat the following spring to a light chestnut. For a few years she stayed (basically) the same light, dusty chestnut, but then one year when she was about 5, in the fall turned back to almost liver again. So don't be surprised if this foal plays with you a little in terms of what his "true" shade is, but it's totally normal to shed patchy at this age.

Also, suuuuuuper cute!! I want to kiss his little nose!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That is one cute little dude!!!!!!


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful baby and I vote for palomino also.


----------

